
Americans are afraid of autonomous cars - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/11/americans-are-afraid-of-autonomous-cars/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
SemiTom
I AM concerned about autonomous cars, however, I'm even more scared of human
drivers. Texting, drunk driving, distracted driving, and so much more. We've
seen the path of destruction. Can autonomous cars be worst that than? I doubt
it

